# Concerns



## mbandgeek (Feb 18, 2007)

This thread is about the reputation of full Sail. Before anyone says anything about previous posts, I have read all of the previous posts on full sail but none have answered my question.

How far can the Show Production and Touring Degree get me?
How respected is this Degree?
Can I get the same education from a standard 4 year university?
What is the actual Job rate of Full Sail students?
Is it worth the risk of attending? I mean, if I don't make it in the business, can i use this degree in other technical fields?

Thanks in advance,
Kevin Northrup


----------



## soundlight (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been told by a few different professional LD's that they consider it almost a "false degree". Yes, it'll get you places, but the reputation in the industry is mixed, from what I gather. Or maybe I just talked with the only few that don't like full sail...

Also, it will get you nowhere in theater. Just in music touring shows. But if that's what you want to do, go for it.


----------



## Van (Feb 18, 2007)

I've never heard of it


----------



## soundlight (Feb 18, 2007)

Van said:


> I've never heard of it



That's how far it gets you in the theater world. That quote right there is what you'll hear.


----------



## mbandgeek (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay, so my fears are justified.

I am starting to think that full Sail isn't the right school for me. I want a school that has more options that i can fall back on if my theater career goes nowhere.

It is what i want to do, but i want some sort of a safety net.


----------



## Radman (Feb 18, 2007)

mbandgeek said:


> Okay, so my fears are justified.
> 
> I am starting to think that full Sail isn't the right school for me. I want a school that has more options that i can fall back on if my theater career goes nowhere.
> 
> It is what i want to do, but i want some sort of a safety net.



Yeah Full Sail is definitely focused on the technical side of things, not the design side. And its mainly concerts/events/touring/installation.. Not much theatre related stuff. If you want to get into design and stuff go to a regular college. Personally I'm more interested in the technical side, system setup, repairs etc, so Full Sail is more exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 18, 2007)

I was interested in both...and also in the construction of the gear. So, I decided to go to a school that designs their own control systems, maintains their own equipment, and builds their own speaker cabinets - all within a field of student workers that is about 10 to 20 strong at most. And besides that, I can take circuit design and theory classes, and get experience with touring groups (theater, dance, and music) when they come to campus and I work their calls.

I did look at full sail, but basically decided that the curriculum was way too narrow.


----------



## jonhirsh (Feb 18, 2007)

You can learn to use gear on the job. Or at a shop. 

A degree is only as good as what you make of it. 

Everyone i have asked about fullsail says its a joke and i have talk to allot of industry people about it. 


Full sail turns out sooo many people a month and has no admittance standards. That does not create a reputation for them selfs. 

If you want to design you need to have critical thinking under your belt. Being able to run a maxyz is great but when your designing and arnt allowed to touch a board what good will that traning do you?

I feel full sail is a cool concept if it was like a 2 week course and was no more then 2grand but your paying allot of money for something that wont help you in any other industry then rock and roll. 

I would sugest to just start working or look into a universty with a bachlors program in design.


----------



## mbandgeek (Feb 18, 2007)

soundlight said:


> I was interested in both...and also in the construction of the gear. So, I decided to go to a school that designs their own control systems, maintains their own equipment, and builds their own speaker cabinets - all within a field of student workers that is about 10 to 20 strong at most. And besides that, I can take circuit design and theory classes, and get experience with touring groups (theater, dance, and music) when they come to campus and I work their calls.
> I did look at full sail, but basically decided that the curriculum was way too narrow.



That is what i am starting to think. I might still appy, but $150 is a lot of money especially for me since i don't have a job.

My main fear is the NO scholarships or financial Aid.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 18, 2007)

That's the other reason why I took the offer here...there is a theater scholarship program here (which I got aid from), and as a major, you are almost guaranteed a job, and there are many other job opportunities on campus, so I currently have _two_ tech jobs, and also get credit for running shows. I'm sure that many other universities work this way as well.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 27, 2007)

If money is a problem there is a lot of good theater going on at SOME community colleges. Some have no theater at all. If you find the right one it can be a great place to start. In the "Intro to Tech theater" class I teach, last quarter we went on tours at two major regional professional theaters. Close to 2/3 of the people we met did not have an MFA (Including the T.D. of the largest theater north of San Francisco). Probably about 1/3 of the professionals we talked to on our tours didn't have any theater degree at all. They volunteered at community theater and worked their butts off to gain a reputation. 

Should you try to go to a great grad program? Yes, of course you should. But don't be fooled into thinking it's your golden ticket. It's not. It's one path to consider. 

I've told this before but here goes my boring life story again... feel free to click next thread. I started doing tech in 4th grade at my school and church continuing on through High School. I went to community college and found a GREAT T.D. who new everything. I figured out I could learn more by volunteering than by taking classes. So I spent several years and probably thousands of hours just helping around the shop. I went on to pursue my teaching degree and got a B.A. in History and a Masters in Education... with an endorsement to teach Drama as well. Since then I've taught 5 years of High School Drama. Now I'm working part-time in a Community College Theater Program (We still don't have a theater... construction will be done in about 6 months). Next Fall that theater will become a full time gig and I'll be doing tech and teaching. 

Back when I was doing all that community college volunteer work there was a team of 5 others students working with me. Of that group:
1 guy got an MFA and is T.D. at a very large theater in the area. 
2 people have no theater degree and now run large High School performing arts centers. 
1 guy has no theater degree, works part time in a H.S. performing arts center and spends his time hot air ballooning. 
1 guy has no theater degree and is the T.D. for two small community theaters and works in the shop for a scenic studio. 
And there's me a college T.D. without a theater degree. 

There is a HUGE amount of luck, hard work, and who you know involved in the world of theater tech. Degree's definitely can help but often places higher from within and it's just as good to be the guy who started out volunteering to help with load-in.


----------



## Radman (Feb 27, 2007)

mbandgeek said:


> That is what i am starting to think. I might still appy, but $150 is a lot of money especially for me since i don't have a job.
> 
> My main fear is the NO scholarships or financial Aid.


Actually, Full Sail has an excellent financial aid department. I saw it when I visited...


----------



## Radman (Feb 27, 2007)

jonhirsh said:


> You can learn to use gear on the job. Or at a shop.
> 
> A degree is only as good as what you make of it.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say they limit you to rock'n'roll. You learn in areas like home theater installation, broadcasting, drafting, you could apply what they give you to a lot of different areas of the entertainment industry.


----------

